# Full Frame Nikon to Sony E Mount Adapter Recommendations?



## myvinyl333 (Mar 21, 2016)

I have the Fotodiox Pro Nik (G) -NEX D Click adapter. It is not as efficient as I was told. I tried it in a Nikon 24MM prime and it was pretty good. The real disappointment came with my Nikon 7-200mm 1:2.8GII. I called B&H and they could not recommend a full frame adapter that is better than the Fotodiox. Metabones has a one that has some lens funtionality for $479, but not full frame.

Than k you in advance-


----------



## cherylynne1 (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't have any personal experience, but Brian Smith is usually the go-to guy for Sony adapters: Guide to Sony a7 a7R a7S a7II a7RII a7SII Lens Adapters


----------



## sscarmack (Mar 22, 2016)

Slightly cheaper than the MB.

Commlite CM-ENF-E(1) Nikon F Lens to Sony E-Mount AF lens smart adapter


----------



## Braineack (Mar 22, 2016)

myvinyl333 said:


> I have the Fotodiox Pro Nik (G) -NEX D Click adapter. It is not as efficient as I was told.



???

How exactly is it not efficient?

There's a Metabones adapter that is a speed booster, it's designed to take the image projection of a FX lens and fit it within a APS-C sensor.  It does not retain any "lens functionality".

Otherwise, there's no difference between the $100 one and the Fotodiox except costing twice as much.


Is your Sony even FF?  Do you have an A7?

If you want to retain AF and lens data of your Nikon lens, you need to empty your wallet.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Mar 23, 2016)

Braineack said:


> myvinyl333 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Fotodiox Pro Nik (G) -NEX D Click adapter. It is not as efficient as I was told.
> ...



My Sony A7 is FF. We cannot get the auto adapter via camera outlets, only ebay. Verdict is out as it has not shipped. (Name escapes me.) Metabones does not make FF. I am looking more via Brian Smith who covers all the adapters.  The Fotodiox is personal preference based on a long lens. The functionality is not as good as on a 24mm prime for example. This is my opinion. It will do for now. I have my eye on Sony's new 2.8  80 x 200. It will be a while. My Sony 85mm is a few months late...LOL


----------



## gsgary (Mar 23, 2016)

cherylynne1 said:


> I don't have any personal experience, but Brian Smith is usually the go-to guy for Sony adapters: Guide to Sony a7 a7R a7S a7II a7RII a7SII Lens Adapters


I'm glad he said the stand out adapter for Leica M lenses is the one I have, the close focus Voigtlander adapter 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

